# Epson 4490 for 35mm ... good enough?



## epp_b (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone here have an Epson 4490?  I'm seeing some pretty good prices here in Canada for this particular scanner and I'd like to see how it handles scanning 35mm colour negatives and slides as compared scanning my prints using my cheap scanner I currently have.

Samples, anyone?


----------



## bhop (Dec 17, 2008)

That's what I use.

These are all from my F100, all scanned with the 4490
Nikon F100 - a set on Flickr

It also scans 120 size film.


----------



## epp_b (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, those look pretty good.  What film do you use?  Can you show a sample at 100%?


----------



## jlykins (Dec 17, 2008)

Found it for 132.00 on amazon. I think I'm going to pick one up. I've been wanting to do my own scans, and with the quality you just showed... Good nuff for me.


----------



## bhop (Dec 17, 2008)

epp_b said:


> Thanks, those look pretty good.  What film do you use?  Can you show a sample at 100%?



I use different types of film depending on my mood when i'm at the store buying it.. i'll have to get a 100% sample when I get home, but I can tell you I print at 8x10 (or 8.5x11) often with great results.  That's as big as I can print though, so i'm not sure about anything bigger. 

I think the film in that set consists of, Ilford HP5+, Arista Premium 400, Kodak Portra (160nc, 400vc)  Fujicolor 200, Fuji Superia, Kodak Ektar 100, and some cheap 99¢ store film.


----------



## RebelTasha (Dec 17, 2008)

I have one, I have a whole few albums I used it for...
I got it a month or so back really cheap on sale at Future Shop Web Only.

These are all scanned with it
Old 35mm Negative & Positive Color Slide Scans | CanonGirl | Fotki.com

and these (camera is a bit old so they are not as perfect not the scanners fault)
Vintage Canon AE-1 35mm 2008+ pictures album | CanonGirl | Fotki.com


----------



## epp_b (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, guys.  I'm looking forward to those 100% images bhop.


----------



## Battou (Dec 17, 2008)

I've heard a lot of good things about that Epson. Although truth be told, it's irrelevant what you get, just about any negitive enabled scanner will be better than scanning prints. I say go for it if the price is right.


----------



## bhop (Dec 18, 2008)

I only scan at 1200dpi, because, well, that's all I need.  So keep that in mind while viewing these.

here's a 100% detail of this







and here's a 100% detail of this


----------



## epp_b (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks, those look pretty good.  Would you mind scanning just one at the full 4800 DPI?  If not, no problem.


----------

